# Burghley XC thread...



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

everyone ready?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I'm currently watching it online as the bbci channel that says it is on 10.30 - 4.30 hasn't started playing it yet


----------



## Admirable (6 September 2008)

What is the number of the BBCi channel? I can't seem to get it!


----------



## dwi (6 September 2008)

yay, its not raining, hopefully we should get a good number of horses going round


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ive got it on the bbc i channel im currently watching ruths test..wow


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Ah . . . found it on a different BBCi channel


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Found it on 302


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im on something like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




my horsey is not getting ridden till after the xc today - priorities and all that!


----------



## hellsdarkrose (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ive got it on the bbc i channel im currently watching ruths test..wow 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Wow echos what I was thinking. I wish I could  do  that. It really makes me want to be a dressage rider.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

me here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just had my bacon butties 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  already to watch hopefully an exciting day, and wishing that all get round safe &amp; well


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah, gives me an incentive to want to look like that! 
anyone else not a fan of moonfleet? i know hes goot but im really not a fan..


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Mike Tucker's off again, Moonfleet apparently "ran past" the corner in Huntsman's Close at Badders... that would be when the rest of the world watched the horse hit the deck, then. Jeez, how the hell does he keep getting this gig!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I know what you mean - can't put my finger in why though


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

oh !!! see there are 8 withdrawn overnight


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i think to me he looks a bit gangly, hes got an awfully long neck IMO ... im not sure im just not a fan. nice plaits thuogh
and re: mike tucker, at least hes not breathing heavily! hee hee hee


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

1 BIT OF A BARNEY  Louise Skelton 73.9 65 Withdrawn 
8 VALENTINA II  Richard Jones 72.8 63 Withdrawn 
21 THE BIZ  Heidi Woodhead 61.7 44 Withdrawn 
49 HIGHLEADON  Tor Brewer 67.8 55 Withdrawn 
55 BEGGARS BELIEF  Georgia Bale 60.4 39 Withdrawn 
57 RONGOTAI  Nick Turner 56.5 26 Withdrawn 
65 PARTLY PICKLED  Louise Skelton 64.6 53 Withdrawn 
89 JOLI FIGARO  Vicky Laing 59.6 35 Withdrawn 
73 FOX ON THE RUN  Richard Jones Withdrawn before Dressage 

for those who want to know!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Lol yes - Mike did sound a little like he was making prank calls and breathing down the phone in Beijing!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Do you happen to know how Zara has done so far?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

thanks jules.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ARDFIELD MAGIC STAR  Zara Phillips 179 164 171 54.8 22 
GLENBUCK  Zara Phillips 165 148 166 61.3  42= 

so not great...


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

kerilli- what is elleJS's name? is she running? just thought it miht be nice to know, then i can chear her on 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (understand if for some reason if she prefers 'us lot' not to know!)


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/08/


----------



## hellsdarkrose (6 September 2008)

It's tipping it down here in Leicester I hope it stays dry at burghley.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Thanks Jules 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor Zara, she's not had the best luck of late


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

The cross-country is going to be even more influential today because of the conditions IMO...


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

peachesandcream, her horse is called Wulstan Rock On, she's number 78 so going quite late on, really hope she has a great round.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Think you've hit the nail on the head there


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

agreed CM i just hope we dont see any silly riding.
my internet is not liking HHO at the moment apologies if i keep coming and going! 
cant say i like karen donkers horse thats on atm..


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

I'm afraid Karin looks outclassed by the rest.


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




massive GOOD LUCK to her


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Great to see Sara Squires got a good Dressage mark


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

loving lucys test!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

hmm, i don't think i'd call 4th after dressage at Burghley "outclassed by the rest."


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Ooooh, I forgot ElleJS was competing! Best of luck to her!


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

Is it right that I'm watching dressage ATM? What time does XC start?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

xc starts at 1104


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

Cheers


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh yesss i wanted to see tams test!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh my godddd that trot! and in that mud! gosh he really is a good horse, ive never seen him work this well before!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Jules you're a veritable wealth of info! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not long at all till XC then


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha im an eventing geek so i know all the useless bits of trivia that never help me out in pub quizzes but i can talk about eventing as much as tucker himself! haha


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I love Tamarillo


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i love him now! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




xc time me thinks


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Glad they're showing us Mary and Cavvy


----------



## hellsdarkrose (6 September 2008)

I'm still tipping Tam and WFP to win.


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

Sometimes I wish the commentators would shut up!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

gosh isnt the ground horrible there...bit worried about the xc now...!


----------



## jhoward (6 September 2008)

does anyone have a link.. please and thankies


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Lets just keep our fingers crossed that everyone comes home safe and we don't see any AN at Beijing style performances


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im on bbc red button sorry there are links in other threads if u have a browse


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/391/267217.html

4 xc course changes


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

I loved karin's horse i thought it was expressive and soft and obiedient. 

I do love tamarillo too he did the most beautiful rein back bang on but the judge at c scored them 8% lower than the others- maybe she dropped her glasses!.

I do see what they are saying too about doing the dressage on a surface these later riders have really had the ground cut up so will lose marks. It would make it much fairer for everyone. What are others thoughts on this?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha PBD thats exactly what i was thinking...wrestling horses over fences...


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hmm, i don't think i'd call 4th after dressage at Burghley "outclassed by the rest." 

[/ QUOTE ]

I said she LOOKS outclassed, as in watching her after Ruth she LOOKS amateurish.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

they have removed  some of the fences because of the rain....

They are: 
 Fence 4  The Land Rover Leaf Pit 
The C element will be removed
 Fence 10  The Hunting Hedge
Will be removed altogether 
 Fence 17  The Land Rover Dairy Farm 
The A element will be removed. 
 Fence 22  Capabilitys Classic 
The back rail will be removed from the B element


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/391/267217.html


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

re:surfaces
yeah in some ways it would be lovely and looking at hartpury dressage results in the 3* it does seem more consistent, and it is fairer, yes, but cost of doing so...and then also the main arena is used for the start/finish of xc (at badders at least) so would the horses jump from the surface onto grass? im not sure... a good idea though definately


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh oh ohhhh im excited!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

They are showing the leaf pit now.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

It just wouldn't be the same though, would it?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh...rosie was clear inside time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and ive seen this clip! this was on burghley website, i want to see it JUMPED not EXPLAINED!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Classic BBC, cut from the action to something that is now irrelevant!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Woohooo XC has started 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Wading through the lake to sort Sol out a 8 was worth it , to get back for this


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Classic BBC, cut from the action to something that is now irrelevant! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah....to get back for a fence being explained...argh I WANT ACTION!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

rosie jumped that huge drop like it was a pony club fence...class rider never watched her properly before.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Wasn't she great? I was mightily impressed!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

WOW


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and back to a boring bit...i shouldnt have wasted 30 mins of my life watching the video on burghley website! i should have just waited and watched it today! grr


----------



## blue2262 (6 September 2008)

Help interactive won't work, how do I watch on internet? PLEASE!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

woohoo i want to go 4 a job with joe meyer!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

OMG It's Milton!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh umm joes score is already up..


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

Rosie is making it look easy!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I guess this isn't live then??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha tri_konj u just made me giggle! i actually looked up from the lappo in excitement thinking it WAS milton!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

its "live" as in slight delay


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

It would be a miracle if it was!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

that is a BEAUTIFUL horse
SS Jet. reminds me of my old boy
ahh im in love


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

...and another BORING BIT!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Argh! Back to course walk!! Don't throw things Jules


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

This whole cutting to the video thing is really rather annoying......classic BBC!


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

What are the BBC up to?  Interesting to see the fences close up but all this is available on video anyway.   Get back to the competition!


----------



## carthorse (6 September 2008)

Why do we have to keep seeing this rubbish with Mark Philips, sorry if any of you like those bits


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I suppose that someone is going to come along and say 'at least they are showing it'.


----------



## Chumsmum (6 September 2008)

Interesting to see the fences BUT NOT NOW!!


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

Christ, if they keep going back to explaining the fences they're going to get some stick. Can you imagine if they kept going off a football match to explain different ways to kick a ball?


----------



## DidiR (6 September 2008)

I thought we were going to get Alice Plunkett (Fox-Pitt) and Ian Stark commentating... was that just a tease for the last couple of dressage?!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i managed not to throw anything that time! hadnt seen that bit of the vid so was nice to see that fence!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

that was excellent riding throught the coffin 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what did he run out at?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

joe rode those houses beautifully, anyone else agree?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

100% Well done Joe


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Nice to see that flag fall so easily. I must admit I feel very nervous for them all today, I hope the rain holds off.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and nice to see that joe is taking out the flags and the horse hasnt been hurt by them..!


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Well done Rosie, that horse made it look very easy


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

he had a run out at the bounce up a step to the brush thing then the barrels. but on results it says he had another stop but i dont know where that is,.


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

he ran out at the ditch to landrover brush thingy?!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Go Donkers.  Nice line.


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

Joe is riding beautifully


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

3 EASE ON FIRE  Joe Meyer 61.1 41 19.2 40 120.3 3 
i was hoping they will show the 2nd stop


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Oh dear - the rain is hammring very hard here in Notts - hope it doesn't blow over to Burghley


----------



## tigers_eye (6 September 2008)

sorry if this has been done already, has someone got a link to somewhere I can watch it online? Been stumbling round the beeb's website and can't find it! Many thanks!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr vid again!!!!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

4FS stop cutting to Mark Phillips  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is it just me?
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Qy4Iowc5mhQ/SB_BN2EmPwI/AAAAAAAAMoI/0gWLJMC6Zgc/Joe+Meyer+and+Ease+on+Fire.jpg
http://www.sport-horses.org/sales/horses/scotland/img/Milton_show_jumper.jpg


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/7600270.stm


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 that landrover bounce looks incredilby difficult 
	
	
		
		
	


	





go back to the xc!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

the first link didnt work for me but yeah i agree tk


----------



## DidiR (6 September 2008)

The thing is... at the start, when there is only one or two riders on the course, there are places that are not covered by the cameras, and galloping stretches for them to get to the fences... so if they didn't fill with the course walk vid, you would be looking at pictures of the spectators anyway.


----------



## DidiR (6 September 2008)

Plus- with all the withdrawals, they will have more gaps on course too.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Why did they just show Joe Meyer again.....I'm


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

OMG have just seen some breaking news on results!!!! can i spoil the show pleeeaseeee


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Muchamp Impala has been eliminated again for a fall, near the end!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

was that karin donkers?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

No Joe


----------



## DidiR (6 September 2008)

Tigers-eye- BBC site does say it will only be viewable in the UK ... sorry ! 

If you look on the Burghley info tab, there are all the international TV stations - doubt anything is live, but there may be something useful.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Oh dear


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

funny how it fell at badders and at burghley...
ironically i read an article in an old h&amp;h last night about whether you should keep pushing a horse xc as it may not be an advanced horse...makes the mind wonder...
or maybe its just karma for AN!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I like joe


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Aahh, I thought he had finished!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

I thought Joe had finished with 40 jumping penalites?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and more news...im gna close the results i wana watch it happn lol


----------



## tigers_eye (6 September 2008)

Many thanks piebald sparkle, but *wails loudly* twattish thing says it cannot play in my territory


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

OMG!!!!! The sun has come out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

'Mr Stickability' ..... yeah right


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

I don't think the bbc directors are entirely on the ball...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Muchamp Impala has been eliminated again for a fall, near the end! 

[/ QUOTE ]














So much for coverage being live then,


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

have to say muschamp impala is a lovely looking horse and does suit AN


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Muchamp Impala has been eliminated again for a fall, near the end! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Awwwww please no spoilers!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

he nearly fell off in the water...


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

OT retired, AN elim acc to Burghley website...


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

What is going on


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

wtf why r we watching this coverage in reverse?! lol
ho hum
i will stop doing spoilers now sorry!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

wtf??? I just saw him in the water - why is he only starting?


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Why does it show half the round then skip back to the start-showed Andrew Nicholson through the water then showed his start


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oops, sorry for spoilers. can't believe they're playing around with the order so much, SO frustrating. right, will just watch now and not post, sorry!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

why did tina just say that horse needed a stronger bit!? i thought it looked fine! rather be under bitted than over bitted IMO


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Who was who was giving feedback to the BBC again??  What a bunch of numpties!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Clearly thr 'live' coverage, isn't LIVE!!!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

I LOVE THIS DUN!!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

I loooooooooooooooove I've been dun


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

WTF??? Why don't they just follow the bl00dy riders in order?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

kerelli its fine lol i was doing it via results! which coverage are you watching, is it completely live?
i love IVE BEEN DUN its soo lovely


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

It's about 15 mins behind.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

jeez i am confused now , the were showing andrew nicholson half way round, then they show you him at the start ???


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Oh dear - I'd like the way they're showing the XC to be a little more organised - but its great to have coverage


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

Ahhhh bloody well show it in order!!! We saw AN through the water then saw him start WTF!


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I LOVE THIS DUN!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, gorgeous!

The order is bizarre... very strange


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

joe had his stops at fences 7 and 29 
and why are we not watching a horse?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

WOW!!! Those spectators are SOOOOOOOO interesting!!!! Oh look at the dogs!!!! Gurr!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Get off the flipping crowd


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is that man having a p**?


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

there shoud be at least 2 horses on the xc now?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Oh great now we get scores.


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

I wonder why they are cocking it up so much?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

god this is boring. 
top notch for the beeb for covering it but were watching grass...not horses...


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Errr wtf show us them jumping!!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I am totally lost - this coverage is so confusing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ack well at least it's being shown!


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

Did we see AN fall? Did i miss it?!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Did tucker just say something like 'where the hell is the action' off mic?


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

Im watching bbc i and it started at at about 12 mins past and i havent seen a dun yet?

Im getting very very confused with them keep flicking back on rider that have finished argh.

Is 302 on virgin media or sky?

why on earth are they just showing the crowds for the past 5 mins - we are missing all the rider im getting really fed up with this bbci coverage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

they've just showed the dr results on bbc with Matt Ryan on Bonza Katoomba in 7th... am I going completely mad, he's only got Puzzle there, hasn't he??


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

I hope AN and muschamp impala are ok with this big wait!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

SHOW US HORSES!! please


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ive not seen ANs fall (which was coinsidently at fence 29 also)


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Aww I love Tina as a commentator


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

We know it isn't live so it's not as if they are trying to hide something nasty that as happened....gurr BBC! Wat's the point in having it on. And this is the BBC directors...no excuses about Chinese directors this time!!!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

No that was me in London you heard Tri


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

FFS someone just jumped in front of the crowd, yet we just see the [****] crowd.


----------



## Gonetofrance (6 September 2008)

AN eliminated, and OT retired?


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

Stuart Tinney retired, shame we didn't see any of it!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thank you!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

WAYHEY!!!!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

could possibly be  OT and flint curtis ?? the results shows he retired ?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ah yes...muschamp impala is now dun apparantly! LOL


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Is there any decent coverage online?


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Lovely little mare that dun


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

If you find it................post a link!!!!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

is this 302 chennel on virgin media of sky????

Im getting very annoyed and confused watching this bbci


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

agreed!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

is OT's collarbone still broken because he accidently rebroke it didnt he


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Flint curtis looked footsore then....


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

why are they re-showing sacha through the logs?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Rosie Thomas went clear inside the time, all the direct routes as far as I could see, and they haven't even mentioned it!!!!
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

riiight...we just saw that twice ... why?and weve seen this jump before...what on earth is going on


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

I havn't seen Flint Curtis?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

is it me or didi they just show the same Sasha Pemble bit twice?


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

i have just watched the dun go throught the waterllo rails twice - WHATS GOING ON WITH BBCI


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

jeeeeezz...........why are they showing jumps twice ?? this is the worst covergae ever  !!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

nope they did 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Shame on AN - that horse is very tired.

poor horsey


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Deary me......poor horse! Glad AN helped him straight away.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh dear, AN cooks another one.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Impala looked absolutely shattered then


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Kerilli they showed most of her round 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Swear Andrew Nicholson's horse last year got his foot stuck on a fence as welll!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

that hose is buggered now.
he wasnt picking up at all over any fences
at least AN touched the horse this time when he fell. he fell off the same side as he did in HK aswell, that left hand side might start to hurt now!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Poor MI looks like he ran out of steam.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Poor horse - he did look well and truly cream crackered


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

yeah they did!
I'm watching online, is same coverage
ouch poor horse, glad he looks ok


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha and weve seen that 3 times now!


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

and again!!!


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

Munchamp Impala looked very tired.  AN was really nursing him round before he fell.  I do wonder whether the horse still has the heart for XC.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)




----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

MI didnt seem to be enjoying it - no perkyness at all


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ill have MI and drop it down a few levels!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i know they showed lots of Rosie's round, but they didn't show her finish or tell us how fast she was!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

I have NEVER known the bbc to c**k up the coverage like this before- i think its always been great before but this really is all over the shop.


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

I think they are reading our posts - they just commented on rosie


----------



## Skhosu (6 September 2008)

Am I the only one enjoying the xc horses flying through the water then looking very suspicious at the puddle after??!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Now I've lost the [****] BBC internet coverage..............Agrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Oh!  Commanche was so lucky at the water there!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think Tucker is also confused!!! LOL and getting a bit frustrated too!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i refuse to look at results now i dont wana know before it happens so no spoiler s please! 
gosh well sat james! i really hope this horse goes well! 
NOTE 
at the coffin with the tyre on the way out, mark philliips wanted people to jump it in a true coffin canter...yet everyone has gone in a faster canter than a coffin canter, but they kinda have to because the 2 strides on the exit is rather long...anyone elses views?


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

yeah weird buggers aren't they?!! FFS BBC you're confusing me!!!


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

I adore Comanche!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am I the only one enjoying the xc horses flying through the water then looking very suspicious at the puddle after??! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was giggling at that too!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

God this coverage is all over the shop!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

clever  Ive been dun


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

Sasha seems to have been going for hours!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thats cause she has been jumping each combination twice


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha shes been round twice! actually no 3 times judging by the amount of times we saw the spread/arrowhead double!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Come on little dun!  Nearly home!


----------



## eventingdiva (6 September 2008)

LOL 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or 3 times...


----------



## duckling (6 September 2008)

My dad is very unhorsey and is watching this with me and said "all these horses jumping the rails look very similar dont they"..!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh this is bugging me now


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

did ya see the clock looks like we are half hr behind !!!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Seen that bit of James already


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

James is going round twice too!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

PMSL!!!!!! Tucker and Tina sound a bit fed up...... 'we've seen this bit already'


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

LOL at Comanche trying to trot through water splash


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

OH MY GOD!!! NOT AGAIN!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

And again...hahah oh my days


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

PMSL I didn't know there were 3 water jumps all identical...


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

deja vu again.LOL


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

HAHAHA 3 times!!!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

look comanche is jumping all the combinations 3 times


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

mark phillips wanted vittori's canter thru that but of course as the hrose showed, the stride is too long! 
my goodness hes a class horse though isnt he! amazing


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

have ya noticed , we aint seen  OT  again ???


----------



## billyslad (6 September 2008)

What happened to ODT ?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

AN????!!!!!! WTF!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

nicholson is back AGAIN for another wrestling match


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

ERrrrrrrrr AN again!!!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

What the hell is going on?! We know Andrew Nicholson fell like half an hour ago so stop showing him!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

AN seems to be off again on MI 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol oviously thought horse wasnt really tired enough


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

AN again!!!!!!!!

Have we seen OT retire yet?


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Oh good they are letting MI go round again...


this is so ridiculous LOL


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Looks like it's raining there....


----------



## Fiona (6 September 2008)

James Robinson has jumped the water three times now, and AN has just started (again).

Hubby has just phoned the BBC complaints line and is complaining to someone.
The tel no is 03700 100222.
Fiona


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

ok everyone, time for action, we all gotta complain to the BBC  NOW !!!!!  this is  a farce !!!!


----------



## Salcey (6 September 2008)

My God what is going on........I don't envy the commentators jobs they must be having an absolute nightmare.  I would imagine someones going to have their backsides kicked.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

not yet i think its at 29 and the amount of times were seeing horses go thru we will never see the end of the course


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Oooh more crowd watching, how exciting


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Oh and here's the crowd again!!! Fascinating!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

We should print off this thread and send it to them


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

It is just getting silly now!! LMAO MORE spectators!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Are they putting a tent up?? LOL!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im worried about complaining to BBC though as they wil just stop covering it wont they! mind you we are watching grass again


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

ohh look at the little doggies....................................

SHOW US OT!!! please


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Now we get to watch someone in the crowd put a .... tent 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 up


----------



## archiesmum (6 September 2008)

We're watching the crowd because....?!?!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

No wonder horses are sooo tired and not getting inside the time, they seem to be going round 3 times!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh Goody more crowd!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Even the commentators have given up!!!!


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

Is that someone pitching a tent?!!!


----------



## duckling (6 September 2008)

My dads given up watching now, he says its hard enough trying to tell the difference between all the 'brown' horses, let alone when the BBC keep repeating the fences...!! Come on BBC, you've confused the poor old man


----------



## archiesmum (6 September 2008)

Is that a tent those people are putting up?!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I complained to the BBC about the Olympic coverage and got loads of stick from people on HHO.....still haven't heard back from the beeb yet tough.


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

This is REALLY disappointing, I have been looking forward to this for ages 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope they get it sorted soon.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

hahahahaha love the comment about pitching a tent! heeheeheeheehee


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

What the hell is going on with the coverage.  ?????  Bizzare.  How many times did they show Comanche going through the water?  And now people putting up a tent????? WTF.


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2008)

That tents going up well


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

PMSL Pop up tent masterclass!!!!


----------



## hatters (6 September 2008)

Why am I sitting here watching people put up a tent?


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Would die of laughing if that tent started shaking


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

we can listen to the commentry from burghley... lol


----------



## billyslad (6 September 2008)

I have turned volume up to listen to the commentary there


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

What do the Beeb think this is?? Famous Five go camping??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha jiggy jiggy in a tent at burghley! wonder if its been done before LOL
maybe thats wy theyve changed camera.. lol


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I complained to the BBC about the Olympic coverage and got loads of stick from people on HHO.....still haven't heard back from the beeb yet tough. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well yes but you had no grounds for complaint re the Olympic coverage, it was superb! 

THIS on the other hand is a total cock up!!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think Tucker and Tina have gone on strike!!!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

I just tried to ring to complain - and was told that i was in an "extended queue"  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 looks like other people are complaining as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	





wtf is the guy in the middle of the lane doing?


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

I'm giving up and walking rond the corner to the co-op to get some food 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 wonder if it will be on when I get back..


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

no commentary any more, maybe Tina's strangled Mike Tucker. let's hope!


----------



## Thistle (6 September 2008)

dreadful coverage


----------



## archiesmum (6 September 2008)

ooooooooooo I saw someone jump in the distance... infront of the crowd and threw the trees!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

HAHA!!!! Tent is Shaking!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

WTF is going on now!!!!


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

what rubbish coverage....you can just hear the commentator talking about horses round the course while we watch a tent.


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

This is a shambles, and hardly worth setting aside the day for.  Zara should have completed by now but have we seen her.... NO!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Well OT is still going.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Deja Vu again!


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

The Olympic coverage was superb compared to this. I think we've only seen one horse finish so far, haven't we, and it was supposed to start at half ten? Something gone seriously t*ts up.


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

And just as I stand up it comes back on- typical


----------



## exracergirl (6 September 2008)

Back! A bit behind time though as results are up on the website for the next few horses..... 

Oh no, got the tent again before I could press continue!! 

Rubbish!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

AAAAAAANNNNND we're back to the tent people


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

can you hear MT laughing?


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

This is the PITS they have gotten so far behind now i doubt they will show it all.

I have to get my horse in this eve!!!!!!!!

oh as i type OT HAD POPPED UP

OPS SPOKE TOO SOON HE WENT 20 SECONDS LATER THE TENT IS BACK! ops sorry caps lock.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

FFS next they will stop cover even the minimal equestrian events they due, sighting lack of spectators..................Of course there are no spectators with [****] coverage like this......................Wonder how many people would watch the Grand Prix if they showed each lap 3 times (in between pics of the [****] crowd).  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Great 3 sec of FC then back to the [****] tent.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Flint knocks that flag down....    again!

And we're back at the tent!

The worst thing is hearing the commentary - we know there is action happening!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

just looked at the results, i wont spoil ppl's fun, but   after 12 horses have gone 8 a re round, 3 retired  1, eliminated !!


----------



## Chumsmum (6 September 2008)

I've just complained to BBC by email - not good enough  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wish I had just braved the mud and gone today  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would go for a ride to cheer me up but peeing down again


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

what a lovely tent it is too...Ive got one in blue. 

Now, where the flip are all the horses???!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

btw, you do all realise that Miller from on here is in charge of the feed getting through... what shall we do to her on Monday?!!
at least some pics are better than nothing... can't wait for the in-tent-shagathon to start.
btw, at least 4 have finished since we saw anything..


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

havent heard him laughing and thankfully not breathing either but the tent has been shakking!! LOL


----------



## Fiona (6 September 2008)

We got to speak to a real person on the complaint line!!!
This is horrendous - OH has gone out now thank goodness.  He was shouting at the TV, and dog was getting upset!!!

Fiona


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I want to throw things!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Call 03700 100 222 to make a complaint directly

Apparently:
UK-wide rate charged at no more than 01/02 geographic numbers; calls may be recorded for training.


----------



## archoak (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
dreadful coverage 

[/ QUOTE ]

Completely agree - just spent 5 minutes watching two people erect a tent


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

whats with the high pitched noise?


----------



## Equus Leather (6 September 2008)

I have rung and complained.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Tucker says they are having problems.....but why doesn't he tell us what they are?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

What did they say on the complaints line


----------



## JoJo_ (6 September 2008)

Awww Flint! Didnt know he was having troubles cuz the coverage has been of a tent!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

high pitched noises i heard at the start.well done OT fabulous decision hes gained my respect for that


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

im getting quite attatched to this tent


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

So disappointed with this!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

GOD the TENT AGAIN!!!! AT LAST THEY HAVE Acknowledged that there is a problem!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

JoJo_Eventer he retired about an hour ago in Real Time!!!! 

I think the complaints have been fed through....they are apologising no end!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Ballincoola soon, hope to god they get it sorted and show us it.
i am sick to death of seeing this tent and a rider in the far distance. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












Mary's on course!


----------



## duckling (6 September 2008)

More peple are joining the tent party... oooerrr  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - WE'RE back to the efffing tent. AGAIN. Is this some joke?

Oh, apparently Mr Pracatan has finished, nice to be able to see  (not). 

Apache Sauce is on course too by the sounds of things - but all we can see is a TENT


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Terrific now they are giving us the results of horses which have finished, but we haven't seen.  Bit like getting the footie result before seeingh the flaming match...............POINTLESS AND ANNOYING


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

oh come on, mary king now on course  an we are not getting pictures.GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Halfway stage????!!!! Are they only 10 riders???


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I'll be gutted if we see nothing of Mary and Cavvy


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

Is the tent big enough?


----------



## cheekycharley (6 September 2008)

Im annoyed i bothered to stay at home and watch this. I could have gone out and bought new wellies so my feet dont get wet!


----------



## longtalltilly (6 September 2008)

I know!!!! im getting bored now!!!! At least i now know how to errect a tent!!!!"!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

WFP now in the lead, went clear on ballincoola


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Oh you've just reminded me I need new wellies, found out mine leak last week!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

If I wasn't in bed ill with a stinky head cold I would definitely be getting up to do something else but as it is I am a captive audience and will be tent watching all day apparently!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

ffs. this is sooo bad.

maybe its a clever ploy to make us all buy the dvd of the event?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and how to get dog sh|te off your foot (anyone else see that girlie)


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I'm going to assume that this is the only camera working in the whole place?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

The proverbial SH*T must really have hitteth the fan for them to be showing us such poor coverage


----------



## Maesfen (6 September 2008)

Well that's the very first time I've been able to respect Townend; perhaps the public attitude towards him is getting home.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Ooohh looks like she's making lunch....


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

No all I can hear is a child crying


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Do we know anyone there today??

I am almost tempted to text the twins and Puppy and tell them to go dance next to the tent LOL


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Call 03700 100 222 

Call 03700 100 222 

Call 03700 100 222 

Just incase anyone didn't know the BBC complaint number!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

those people in the tent will be mortified that we have been watching them for 30mins so far... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





big (HHO) brother 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

was that Harry Meade barely staying on at the 2nd water, in the distance beyond the tent?!


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

At least next week I'll get to see some horses (Blenheim).

Feel really sorry for the people in the tent when they find out they were the TV coverage!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

is this under FEI or BE rules? im guessing FEI but then AN was eliminated for one fall and out presumably?


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

Im a tad curious as to why you would take a pop up tent with you - a coat yes but a tent?

If you look REALLY REALLY carefully you can see the odd horse far away in the distance.

Ok so they are having problems but it might make us a bit more tolerant if they explained more to us.

I am so bored while this fast goes on i am doing HOUSEWORK while the kids play upstairs - yes im that bored.


----------



## longtalltilly (6 September 2008)

me too, but flint curtis was tired he would have been a fool to continue!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

LOL!! Why not?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 More entertaining than this lot


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Do we know anyone there today??

I am almost tempted to text the twins and Puppy and tell them to go dance next to the tent LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  Hilarious!


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

Eventing gets on the TV about three times a year if we're lucky, and this time all we get to see is a tent?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Think it was classed as a horse fall.


----------



## JoJo_ (6 September 2008)

I have no idea whats been happening so far. Just got up 30mins ago and tuned in at 12 for lots of xc action! They could at least leave the camera on a fence. Ooo i can see a horse behind those people. I think it went clear through there! haha.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

In my very best geordie accent: 'lunchtime at the tent and pigtail girl sits down on her coat while everyone else is inside'


----------



## longtalltilly (6 September 2008)

this is taking the Pee now!!!


----------



## trefilan (6 September 2008)

Mabye the makers of that tent have paid the bbc to show just that so we will all buy that tent?

This is really frustrating. I hope they will sort it out soon.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Do we know anyone there today??

I am almost tempted to text the twins and Puppy and tell them to go dance next to the tent LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  Hilarious! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Better still get them to dance on the tent!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

theres a camera by that fence in shot thats obviously working cos theres a blokey using it!!!


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

Been on the phone for 10 minutes and still in the queue.  Must be us lot all ringing to complain!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

PMSL!!


----------



## longtalltilly (6 September 2008)

PMSL Tri-Konj i think BB is better than tent watching!


----------



## archoak (6 September 2008)

I've just put a tent up in my sitting room so I can feel part of Burghley. Please ring Puppy we need to be entertained!


----------



## Helen71 (6 September 2008)

Yep i have just got in to watch the big guns go around and all i have seen so far is the lady popping up her tent, about a mile away from a jump and swinging her plait about. I can understand there are some problems but what is going on, i am getting bored with this and i know as soon as i go away it's gonna come back on, so frustrating!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PMSL Tri-Konj i think BB is better than tent watching! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I beg to differ!

But would rather watch the XC!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

I wonder why!!!  So glad I have a TV License.........GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

I'm going to ring too but as we are all sat at our computers with clearly nothing to watch, please complete this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/complaints_stage1.shtml

It's appalling to not even be given an estimated time for getting coverage back on - not that the coverage was great when it was on - knowing our luck we'll get Comanche at the water AGAIN!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Wow did anyone see that person dressed all in white just walk past??

white jeans, white fleece and white wellies!!  Brave or Silly you decide?!


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

Zara retired.   Wonder what happened?  If only the b....y BBC did their job properly.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

What if that is a HHOer with tent! That would be hilarious!!!!!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

ok shall we open a virtual book on how long the tent will be up for before they pop it back down and continue on their way?

....... im going to 43 mins.....

someone soon is going to start gathering around and do a dance or a cartwheel or something hehe


----------



## carthorse (6 September 2008)

Hope the call is free


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Has anyone got an explanation from the complaints line yet?


----------



## catembi (6 September 2008)

It's not just me, then.  This is the first time that I've watched BBCi on the tv not on the compu &amp; I was wondering if there was some button that I ought to be pressing in order *not* to be watching the tent...


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

omg a horse!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Yes!!!! We're back!!!!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

oo ooo wfp !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

trust me to go for a wee just as they start WFP!


----------



## archiesmum (6 September 2008)

YAY!!!! about time!!! Fingers crossed we keep the xc pics!!!!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

so we are just getting WFP on Ballincoola.....we know the flicking resuclts already!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!! Any bets on how long it will last? I say 30 seconds....


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

whoop whoop...started again but we missed harry meade!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

at last !!!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

A HORSE!!!!

Apparently we are going to be following WFP the whole way round, wahey!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

WOOHOO they just said we will watch william go all the way round


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

He's bloody quick round the course!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Hallelujah , Hallelujah 
Hallelujah , Hallelujah 
Hallelujah , Hallelujah


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

No explanation 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 At least we've got WFP going round.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ballincoola really does make it easy doesnt he! never looks to really enjoy it that much but such a class act, suits WFP as theyre both as cool as cucumbers as you can get!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WOOHOO they just said we will watch william go all the way round 

[/ QUOTE ]

not exactly seeing the 'whole' round though are we?


I would just like to add that my H isn't working properly so if it looks like my spelling is atrocious then I apologise.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

"popped over the log where we saw flint curtis retire"

Umm did we?!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Oh we did, in one of the brief interludes of XC from the tent watching!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah we did the horse was knackred didnt clock on and just stopped so OT retired.
lots of horses have knocked those brushes in the main arena!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

WFP and Balincoola for the win


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

now they are rushing it!

they said they were going to folow all of wfp round but its been 2 mins and he is coming home.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Can we go back and watch the tent now?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah but they prob dont have cameras on every fence do they
weve seen pretty much every fence thats been broadcast previously


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I must have missed that LOL  
Trust me to catch the tent but not the bliiming action


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

At last i can see some action!!!


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

yey mary !!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Done - Got bored on phone line.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

interesting that mary rides most of her horses in that bit!


----------



## iluvhunting (6 September 2008)

is it  online to watch?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

OMG I'm starving now!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha i was just thinking that t_k and now the actions on i dont wana move!


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

What happend to Zara and Glenbuck?


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Apache Sauce is such a good looking horse... I wish my orange one had a big white blaze like that!

I'm really enjoying Tina's commentary, she is a natural.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

this is "edited highlights" apparantly


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Yep - she and Mike make a great team - she is certainly a natural!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i wana see zara, not abig fan at all but waana watch her


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/7600270.stm


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

funny that also marys horses seem to jump with their heads up too


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Looks like they are just going to show the Brits..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 How very BBC!


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Some interesting results now on Burghley results page...


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh god i bet that hurt. poor horse


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Well I guess given the way things went to pot they're prioritising


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Website says it's 'live', isn't it illegal to claim that if it's like an hour off real time??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

dont dont dont spoil!! lol


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Must admit I've been cheating and looking at the results page


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

She's really having to ride that horse.


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

its rubbish already knowing whats going to happen (after looking at the results!), its not the same as live


----------



## Skhosu (6 September 2008)

the commentators won't have time ot breath now!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Looks like a really nice day outside now here, despite what the weather man said..... so why am I sat here?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Oh I lie, it's started raining


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

sh1t how did he make that!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i am not enjoying watching this horse...wise words scottie (swoon)


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Marie deffo should have retired then.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Oh here's the tent agin!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

thanku everyone for not spoiling i am very greatful! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 im excited now


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

TEEENNNNTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Marie deffo should have retired then. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think Tucker has got fed up and buggered off!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

marie ryan i think is going to come a cropper soon as her horse is really not happy.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

is marie still going :s


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

arrrrgghhhh, deja vu - the tent is back and now we are seeing Fairfax again...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

agree too


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah marie isnt really doing a good job for the sport is she..
haha alice was a bit narky then on commentry!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Bloody hell!!!! Very interesting results page.....but I will say nothing  more.


----------



## Helen71 (6 September 2008)

who is the lady commentating right now - i did not catch the name, recognise the voice but just can't think who??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

alice foxpitt/plunkett


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

alice plunket (FP)


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

oh dear we are back to seeing re runs of them jumping again, have seen MR go throught the maltings twice!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Alice Blunket (or something similar I think).


----------



## Helen71 (6 September 2008)

So it is - thanks


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
marie ryan i think is going to come a cropper soon as her horse is really not happy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agreeeed ..


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

lol typically fast french


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

He's a nutter, thought he was gunna get a dunk then!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

There's an eegit with a barking dog sat just before those mushrooms!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

love this horse but it does keep tripping


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Has fairfax lost an OR boot?


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
marie ryan i think is going to come a cropper soon as her horse is really not happy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agreeeed ..  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LOL - are you guys not looking at the results page then?  I am pressing refresh every 2 seconds, Paul Tapner due to go XC at 12:44


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

Yeah i was going to say the same thing, but at 18 years old his legs probably arnt so good now.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

wat about marie ryan? i wanted to see the end


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

elimiated somewhere


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

acolyte no i dont wana look/hear results cos im going with the beep and being an hour behind! lol
bck to the tent we go...


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

argh the tent again

what happeed with marie did she retire as we havent seen her since she banked the barrells and corner?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

By them explaining the current results, as in real time, maybe they are going to start showing it live now....?  Although they haven't said anything about the other brits....


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

It's back.... Whoever bet on the tent only being there 40 minutes, I think you've lost your bet!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

:O where did she fall i wonder. bet shes kicking herself now


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

Oh my she fell off!!!!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Marie Ryan 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Not suprised though ....


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

just said hold on course


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

No, wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

they have just announced marie has fallen and there is a hold up on course- maybe she should have retired


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im suprised they havent showed any of zara considering her profile - beeb must be having problems! lol


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

The coverage is now about 30 mins out....Sian started at 1224.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
acolyte no i dont wana look/hear results cos im going with the beep and being an hour behind! lol
bck to the tent we go... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got to be honest, that was what I was going to do but cant be arsed the coverage is such a mess!

LOVE Ian Stark commentating though


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i like this pair - sian morris and just appeal. very much a team


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
they have just announced marie has fallen and there is a hold up on course- maybe she should have retired 

[/ QUOTE ]

no maybe about it me thinks, she should have retired


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

it was me..... hehe how got thje closest time to the tent stiull being up so far?hehe


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

It seems they are only sowing the good rounds and not showing anyone who has withdrawn or been eliminated now!


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
acolyte no i dont wana look/hear results cos im going with the beep and being an hour behind! lol
bck to the tent we go... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got to be honest, that was what I was going to do but cant be arsed the coverage is such a mess! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Snap!


----------



## Thistle (6 September 2008)

still playing catch up I think


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

what! thats gheyyyy. i wana see the retirer's 
acolyte - i love scottie, he kept me going thru the night whilst watching the olympics ahhh


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Must have been a bad fall???


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Rodolphe Scherer was riding very chancily towards the end i thought, horse was getting very tired. it pulled an OR boot off just before the goose, i think.
poor Marie, really should have retired i think, that little horse was looking a bit shell-shocked. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








WFP's was such a class round, looked as if he was popping round a N track!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Given we are so far behind................Why are we watching the hold on the course!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i would be interested to see maries fall. sounds harsh but i find it educational to watch (and try and learn from other's mistakes)


----------



## clairencappelli (6 September 2008)

i think the problem is with the fence as they just said they are working on the fence. I want to see all the mishaps too after all thats why we like to watch it.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Pah, just looked at the results - PT coming up next - GO PT


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Given we are so far behind................Why are we watching the hold on the course!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Indeed! I really feel for the commentators, they are really having to think on their feet!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


LOVE Ian Stark commentating though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

His voice gives me nightmares LOL

He is my all time most favourite eventer and the nicest most down to earth guy but my God is he frightening on lessons PMSL


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Gah! I just looked at the results


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

this sian lady is brilliant im really impressed with her


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

good luck piggy! (gahhh i am itching to look at results!!)


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


LOVE Ian Stark commentating though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

His voice gives me nightmares LOL

He is my all time most favourite eventer and the nicest most down to earth guy but my God is he frightening on lessons PMSL 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmmm would be it terribly wrong to say that I feel I could learn a lot from him?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sorry, he must be quite old now


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Acolyte, are they behind on the times too as I though PT was starting at 1244....?

Oh, suprised they are showing Piggy French...


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Gah! I just looked at the results 

[/ QUOTE ]

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I feel a bad sport 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I was a little


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Sorry everyone - but WOOOOO HOOOOOO GO PAUL TAPNER


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh my thats a shame...suprised she pulled up straight away i wonder why


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh dear, bit wild from Piggy there.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Terribly wrong!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





He's awesome - can do no wrong in my eyes


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

PBD why do u feel a bad sport?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

PT as finished.....


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh i cannot stand MW arghh nice nice nice horse though


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

To disclose just yet would be a *spolier*


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PT as finished..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know - hence my post above - a sensible round I would imagine?


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

is this the horse he retired at badminton?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh ok sorry! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but thanku for not spoiling!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I wanna spoil as I feel really sorry for people getting excited......but I'll be good!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh i cannot stand MW arghh nice nice nice horse though 

[/ QUOTE ]

 is it me or is he going a bit fast??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

is anyone still watching the bbci coverage or is it just me now!? lol


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh my laurisdo du lado is a class act isnt he! really makes it look effortless
i hope this goes clear arghh


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i'm still watching. can't wait for a bit more tent action though, these horses are really boring...


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I'm still watching with an air of anticipation......the results page doesn't give you the details


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I wanna spoil as I feel really sorry for people getting excited......but I'll be good! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL think the BBC are determined to do all the spoiling!!!


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

no im still with u jules, but am looking at results too!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ohhhh i would love a bit of tent action right now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is anyone still watching the bbci coverage or is it just me now!? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, got my eye on the results page too though


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

I'm still watching - Matthew Wrights round looks nice


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

No i'm on bbci too


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

cant stand MW as a person but hes riding a lovely round but hes on a brilliant horse


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Lol Kerilli


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I'm still watching BBCi and I don't have the results open either so am totally lost LOL


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Oooooh, tantrum.
no, i'll take that back, he did go to the horse after his tantrum and give it a pat etc.
i hate those flipping mushrooms, very hard for the horse to judge because of the curve. yeuk. they didn't deserve that tbh.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

WHAT A B*STARD!!!!!! Didn't like him in the first place!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

OH MY GOD
i hope he buys a new hat after that


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Oh god 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 WHAT an attitude!!!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

omg!!! MW reaction!!!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

EEEK 

MW's abit annoyed


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

OMG


----------



## archiesmum (6 September 2008)

Poor horse.... spoilt To**er


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i can totally understand his frustration mind. 
gutteed as i kinda missed that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 bugger


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

OOOOH temper!

I'm glad he patted his horse though...


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Temper temper! Least he didn't take it out on the horse


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OH MY GOD
i hope he buys a new hat after that 

[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO!!!


----------



## Penguinboots (6 September 2008)

Gutted for Matt...he was going so nicely.
Can understand why he was so upset, but nice to see him not take it out on the horse!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

wasnt it MW who had a hissy fit at Badders too??


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooooh, tantrum.
bastard. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What a C***..............Never liked him anyway.


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

OOOO, would'nt want to be his riding hat!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah but he might do later. sorry MW. glad he wasnt too bad infront of the cameras. hat is fine, whip is a bit more dramatic..
anyone hear the horse whicker when he got up? bless


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

Im watching it


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Given how far behind we are I am v surprised the BBC didn't edit the language.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha he shold buy a new hat technically!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

he didn't whicker, that was his breathing i think!
no, it was Paul Tapner who had a tantrum at Badders, but nowhere near his horse!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

This should be good to watch...


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

What happened with MW i went to make a coffee, i always choose the wrong time!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah PT smacked the floor with his whip didnt he
not a fan of phillip dutton , desolee


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WHAT A B*STARD!!!!!! Didn't like him in the first place! 

[/ QUOTE ]





I do not think thats fair at all. He rode very well and was such a good image for the sport at Badminton.

He was going well here, as at Badminton and he had bad luck!

Poor Matt, he deserves a good run, a winning 4* run!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Horse fall at Mushroom


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

ooooooooHH wonder if PD got the right boots on this time ???


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

that horse has a huge stride but no tail!


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
he didn't whicker, that was his breathing i think!
no, it was Paul Tapner who had a tantrum at Badders, but nowhere near his horse! 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol..thanks for that!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

MW's just didn't get high enough for the first mushroom and clouted it, fell, rolled over on landing (not on M though.) he rolled away, yanked his hat off and threw it on the floor...
did go and pat the horse after though. very very hard though!


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

I was admiring Matts riding the whole way round and that fall was just bad luck - but i am shocked and appalled by his behaviour!  Yes the horse did wicker i certainly heard it wicker it made my heart go out to it and matt didnt even check him he just stormed off AND THEN undid the girth with so much angry power he was yanking the girth up - im appalled.  I don't care what language he uses on his own but to take it out on that poor horse who was absolutely stunning - no!  Nice to see him then patt him but seriously not impressed.  Sorry for that outburst but really angered me up.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Never seen him ride before and he was more concerned with having a tantrum than checking his poor bloody horse!!!

I think my comments where very fair! And I wasn't the only one who said it!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
WHAT A B*STARD!!!!!! Didn't like him in the first place! 

[/ QUOTE ]





I do not think thats fair at all. He rode very well and was such a good image for the sport at Badminton.

He was going well here, as at Badminton and he had bad luck!

Poor Matt, he deserves a good run, a winning 4* run! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i wouldnt say that was unfair, everyones allowed an opinion, but he did ride fabulously and i agree with u, eventerlad, that he sdeserves a good run at a higher level now (but not winning, sorry! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Murphy88 (6 September 2008)

he probably will need a new hat the force it hit the ground! poor little horse, the way he whickered when he stood up was so sweet.
I've only just started watching, why has zara withdrawn?
anyone see the funny trot up moments on hho news... not suprised tam was in there! bless him!


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

Why oh why do i miss the good bits, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and i love connaught he is beautiful


----------



## jcberry (6 September 2008)

went away while all the tent action came back to different comentators! Anyone care to tell me what's going on?! Glad the coverage is a bit better now!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

zara has withdrawn? didnt she retire on an earlier horse...hope shes ok weve not seen coverage of it (yet)


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

did he swear? i didn't hear it, drats.
not my fave at all but he was riding very well up to that point.
poor horse. i didn't hear it whicker, really must get my hearing checked! sorry!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I've only just started watching, why has zara withdrawn?
anyone see the funny trot up moments on hho news... not suprised tam was in there! bless him! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you may have just put a spolier in as they have shown Zara on BBC and have said nothing!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ahh it was really cute it was almost like he was apologizing ahhh blessss


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

we havent seen her on BBC...have we....ive not moved all morning bar a wee wee
OMG the tent has GONE!!! someones nabbed it!


----------



## redmerl (6 September 2008)

THanks guys, Iv just come in and didn't know it was on.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ahh it was really cute it was almost like he was apologizing ahhh blessss 

[/ QUOTE ]

Deserves a nicer rider then IMO.


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

THE TENT HAS GONE!!!!!


----------



## Gonetofrance (6 September 2008)

??? First thing he did after the hat throw was loosen the girths and the noseband, then patted him and walked away..........good enuff imo......


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Oh no, the tent's gone!  *goes into mourning*


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

I know it was sooo cute!!  Love love love that horse 
Kerilli - yeh he chucked his hat on the floor and said "F*ck" then proceeded to yank the girth and flash off with a hell of a lot of force.
However until that point like i said i thought he rode fantastically but that outburst has lost my respect


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2008)

wheres the tent gone!!


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

lol re the tent!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

That was my spoiler Jules 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm not a PD fan so was gutted to see him go ahead of Mary and WFP - feel a bit unsporting though


----------



## Skhosu (6 September 2008)

anyone know how many have gone and how many are left?


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

zara retired on glenbuck but hasn't w/d other horse


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

I LOVE INONOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ahh it was really cute it was almost like he was apologizing ahhh blessss 

[/ QUOTE ]

to be totally honest i've only ever heard horses whicker like that when really really shocked and frightened...


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ohhhh ok sorry PBD! lol
PT is having to use them legs isnt he!
weve not seen zara on the first ride though have we


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Can't see PT getting round myself!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
??? First thing he did after the hat throw was loosen the girths and the noseband, then patted him and walked away..........good enuff imo...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

He yanked the girth up and undid it's reins with some vigour.... the way the stewards reacted is what I would've preferred to see from MW....IMO.


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

results are interesting.....


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
ahh it was really cute it was almost like he was apologizing ahhh blessss 

[/ QUOTE ]

to be totally honest i've only ever heard horses whicker like that when really really shocked and frightened... 

[/ QUOTE ]

...oh...
damn


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

God Just checked the results!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

I'm a Zara fan and I'm pretty sure we haven't seen anything of her run on Glenbuck but I hope they show her and Ardfield Magic Star


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

DONT SPOIL!!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't see PT getting round myself!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sort of agree there *runs away and hides from PT fans*
though the horse seems to be getting better as he goes further


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I agree with Tri

I would have prefered to see him check/comfort the horse before yanking at it's tack.  
Poor horse looked quite shaken IMO.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
anyone know how many have gone and how many are left? 

[/ QUOTE ]

on the BBC or in real time??


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

tripleSandH bdwp says 43/71 gone


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm a Zara fan and I'm pretty sure we haven't seen anything of her run on Glenbuck but I hope they show her and Ardfield Magic Star 

[/ QUOTE ]

what i thought she had withdrawn! im confused


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

right, ive just returned (dam jumps had to be moved) but what have i missed? I think we were watching the shagathon in the tent.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

Dont worry I wont I just hope they show and explain everything


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

think inonothing has got into his rhythm! such a lovely horse.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can't see PT getting round myself!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sort of agree there *runs away and hides from PT fans*
though the horse seems to be getting better as he goes further 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, they are looking more of a team now.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree with Tri

I would have prefered to see him check/comfort the horse before yanking at it's tack.  
Poor horse looked quite shaken IMO. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, me too. There was a lot of fury showing i think, it doesn't take superman to undo a girth and unloop the reins!
but then i know we can't expect these guys to kiss and cuddle their horses the way we would...!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I really like PT's attitude to his honest little horse


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Can someone post the link to results..I can't find it


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I'm a Zara fan and I'm pretty sure we haven't seen anything of her run on Glenbuck but I hope they show her and Ardfield Magic Star 

[/ QUOTE ]

what i thought she had withdrawn! im confused 

[/ QUOTE ]

She retired on Glenbuck....


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

yup i looke d at the results as well..getting very interesting, we should see what happens soon ??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

She and Glenbuck retired but she and Ardfield Magic Star haven't gone yet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Or at least that is what I gleaned - could be wrong though!!


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/08/


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/08/


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah but i thought she had withdrawn 2nd one
sorry if im being uber blonde but im still refusing to look at results!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Thanks


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can someone post the link to results..I can't find it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/08/


----------



## redmerl (6 September 2008)

Is Black Drum for sale?


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

LOL Kerrilli!   
Oh I don't know, I bet some of them do when they get back to the stables....    maybe!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Well she's still on the times.....starts at 1504 so that'll be about 6pm on BBC!!!


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

According to bdwp zara hasn't withdrawn!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

hahaha love it
must say the coverage is ok now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (9/10 times)


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im suprised we havent seen her retire on the 1st one
beeb seems to be showing most people now?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i think Rosie Thomas' round is looking better and better the way it's going...

can't stand Tristram Owers' hat, eww.


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

more 
	
	
		
		
	


	




at the results


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
im suprised we havent seen her retire on the 1st one
beeb seems to be showing most people now? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As I said before they don't seem to want to replay the brits who have retired or been eliminated.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha yeah hate TOs hat ! hes riding well though isnt he! 
yeah rosie thomas deserves to stay up there!


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can't see PT getting round myself!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

sort of agree there *runs away and hides from PT fans*
though the horse seems to be getting better as he goes further 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, they are looking more of a team now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just got back here..... oh  yea of little faith


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Black Drum for sale? 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep, and when i win the Lottery tonight he's top of my shopping list, that's for sure.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

but we saw MW and PF and OT etc
hmm
itll b one you tube one day! lol


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha i love alices commentry! didnt used to like her but shes rather entertaining lol


----------



## redmerl (6 September 2008)

I would like to be the owner- wouldn't be riding anything like this. 

Jut being noy but approx how much would Black Drum be worth?

Can you tell my 'S' button isnt working properly!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
but we saw MW and PF and OT etc
hmm
itll b one you tube one day! lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really really don't want to spoil but as they arent going to show it anyway, there are quite a few brits we haven't seen!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

I am VERY very glad that conditions made Mark Phillips take the back rail off the corner out of Capability's Cutting, i think we'd have seen some really horrible sights at it otherwise.
first water's got a nice soft top too, i think Comanche would have turned over if it had been a solid upright. good coursebuilding imho.
the arena fences are very forgiving too, some horses aren't jumping much higher than the wooden bits.


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

can someone please update me on what has happened?  please? last one i saw was the tent.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ah. ok then
thanks for not spoiling thuogh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




good luck clea phillips


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

Well the tent got very interesting after you left!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Read the thread!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am VERY very glad that conditions made Mark Phillips take the back rail off the corner out of Capability's Cutting, i think we'd have seen some really horrible sights at it otherwise.
first water's got a nice soft top too, i think Comanche would have turned over if it had been a solid upright. good coursebuilding imho.
the arena fences are very forgiving too, some horses aren't jumping much higher than the wooden bits. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed
fabulous course building very good to watch


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would like to be the owner- wouldn't be riding anything like this. 

Jut being noy but approx how much would Black Drum be worth? 

[/ QUOTE ]

umm, whatever anyone's prepared to pay for him, possibly £200k upwards? maybe much more. if he finishes in the top 10 here, a lot more.

hope Clea has a great round. i adore this horse.


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

takes too long!!! please just the overview


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ooer he screwed a bit around there!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha lead the way may be cat like but im having kittens watching him!!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

BBCi is about 7 horses behind !!!  me gonna miss the last riders 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...have nags to do early.... as off to a comp tonight !!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

when is the HHOer doing her xc?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

AN horse got foot stuck in hedges in arena.
MW fell @ Mushrooms, then had a tantrum.
PT finished.


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

OT had run out and retired, marie ryan had fall off very green looking horse who was not having fun! MW had fall at mushrooms and threw a tantrum
MK, WFP and PD all clear!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thanks. MW tantrum, what did he do? was it a bad fall?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

what bit is Clea using? a very long shanked pelham or sth?


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

looks like a hackamore with a snaffle?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah a german hackamore it looked like but i didnt see enough closeups


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

we didnt see black drum did we? cant remember


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Have just noticed the time!  BBC are about an hour behind now


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

cripes, look at the results...!


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

no i dont think we did see BD


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Just looked at the results - course is taking its toll.  Really sad to see Tor Brewer withdrawn she's prepared so intensely for this!
When is HHOer going XC?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ahhh shhh no spoilers!! lol


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Horse was tired and he missed.  Both fell.  MW thrown clear, got up stropped off threw whip &amp; hat to ground, swore, stomped back to horse yanked girth &amp; flash loose, then wandered off with it patting it (finally).


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

ditto kerilli


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

MW horse didnt get high enough at 1st mushroom hit it quite hard and went down. rolled right over but not on MW and got up. MW took his hat off and threw it on ground, swore a couple of times and undid girth/ noseband with quite alot of force. Although he did then pat the horse a few times and lead him home


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im hungryarghh this is so annoying


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

have just looked at results as well -


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh for gods sake i missed that AGAIN!


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Is there anywhere i can watch it online?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh he was riding so well what a shame


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Official making no effort to try and catch Mercury Rising there, or even persuade it to go back towards rider!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/7600270.stm


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thanks you 2 
	
	
		
		
	


	





unlucky fall for tom mills


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

no, they didn't show any of BD.
only_me, MW was having a really good classy round, had gone long route at early tricky fence, was riding really nicely and the horse was looking mega, then it just hit the top of the first mushroom and rolled over on landing, not on MW luckily. he ripped his hat off and threw it on the ground, then undid girth etc with quite unnecessary force, patted the horse as hard as he could, obv v angry and disappointed. poor horse whickered when it got up, looked very shocked.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

HHO's  goes.....78 WULSTAN ROCK ON  Laura Shears 1448


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

a 'doh'!!!


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

poor tom mills, he was going sooo well!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

when shall i go 4 food!? i dont wana look at results to see who will go clear and not provide much entertainment lol


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

When is HHOer going XC? 

[/ QUOTE ]

14.48


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

thanks


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

thank you


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just looked at the results - course is taking its toll.  Really sad to see Tor Brewer withdrawn she's prepared so intensely for this!
When is HHOer going XC? 

[/ QUOTE ]
G_I, Tor's horse slipped very badly on the flat at Hartpury and isn't absolutely 100%, and she decided, very wisely i think, that they need to be firing on all cylinders for a course like this. Such a shame, hope she has a brilliant Badders next Spring!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
when shall i go 4 food!? i dont wana look at results to see who will go clear and not provide much entertainment lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Chew your arm, and wait till the end!!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Which HHOer??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha i ran to the microwave and its all in now ! did i miss anything? haddow has had 2 stops that i know of?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

ElleSJ and Wulstan Rock On.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Don't think so.


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

haddow riding v sensibly to get home with a bit of confidence!


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

please don't forget to complain via:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/complaints_stage1.shtml

about the 'tent' and the fact we aren't live. and the fact we haven't been able to see full coverage as promised - we've missed Daisy Dick too. 

I know it's up and running now, but don't let that stop you complaining so they don't make us suffer this at Badders. 

Telephone complaints (but that would stop you watching) - 03700 100 222


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Ah that's a shame I didn't realise he'd slipped at Hartpury I left before then and havn't spoken to her since.  Good decision then to withdraw she'll be ready for badders!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Mine's already in.


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

I like this horse lol


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ive complained : 
The coverage of Burghley Horse Trials was very slow getting into things, and we were not "live" as advertised, and a lot of horses and riders have been missed out, notably one being Zara Phillips who would have no doubt attracted a large number of viewers. I am grateful that the BBC are covering the event, but it is a shame that a lot of our favourite riders have not been shown.
Regards


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

daisy dick should be next as we are  about an hr behind.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

did i hear that right, Dee Kennedy sold a horse really well and spent some of the money on "enhancing various parts of her"...!


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

ive complained, was a bit harsher than jules89 though!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

LMAO were they just discussing DK boob job?


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

aww that was lovey


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Brilliant reaction from Dk


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh no!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

ahh so thats what happened to her, what a shame ;(


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh god poor daisy that horse never has the luck
nice to see her walking off with it like that though she clearly loves him


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (6 September 2008)

Oh god!! Heart in my mouth then for Daisy and Hope St!!!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

poor horsey 
	
	
		
		
	


	





a "little bit sore" Id say it was a hell of a lot more sore!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Aaaww poor horsey, good that he didn't panic too much there.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

No No No No No


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh sh**, that's a very very sore horse. i'd be calling the horse ambulance for that, not leading him back. poor Daisy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








commentator's jinx again.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Aww poor Daisy, she was so good to her poor big lad though.  He looks quite sore.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Poor Hope Street


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

hope he is ok after that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





this itallian looks quite hairy


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

OUCH!  HE was seriously lame walking away. Hope he'll be ok.  Looked like he was sore front and hind.  Poor horse.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

he looks as if he's pulled that near fore quite badly. seriously hope not, such a good horse.


----------



## ladylisa (6 September 2008)

Sh1t thats gotta hurt


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Oh god, poor horse!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

That's the reaction that we should've got from MW!

Such a shame!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

that was an awful fall for them... hope horsey is ok 

hate to say i saw it coming


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

oh jeeez !! another fall at the mushrooms   !!!!!!!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Christ another one.

I am not really enjoying this much.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh dear i missed tht too nd nearly dropped my taco when i looked


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i think its very slippery around thos mushrooms


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

I HATE these f***ing mushrooms.

the horses focus left and right, because their eyes are on the sides of their heads, so they measure the height at the sides. fine with most fences, not with one where the middle's by far the highest point. "ball" fences and those mushrooms really punish horses, esp tired horses.

poor lad, he didn't deserve that nasty fall any more than L'Aristo Du Lado did. 

Grrrrr hope they ban those 'shrooms before they kill someone or some poor horse. they are a horse-tricker.


----------



## JoJo_ (6 September 2008)

Why aint they showing replays? Its like you blink and you miss it.


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

Those mushrooms are a bad fence.


----------



## lucym (6 September 2008)

it really annoys me that alice is so formal about WFP, we know shes married to him and we know who he is, so why not just william. the commentators talk about other riders in an informal way, so why not with WFP


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

yeah, and they werent really respecting the fence by coming in a bit too fast


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

That is a nasty big fence that RE just retired at.


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

how many falls is that at the mushrooms now??


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

NO!!! Why can't Ruth finish a 4*???  Arrgghhh.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Now 45 mins behind.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

only 2 falls at the mushroom so far this year, at least 2 or more last year.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why aint they showing replays? Its like you blink and you miss it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking that, wonder if they will have them in the SJ.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

poor Ruth, real shame. that's a proper fence, you either get it right or get nowhere.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

hmm, Moonfleet a bit low-flying at that one.


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

ohh dear


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

lol i bet alice calls him WFP at home lol


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh what a shame


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh dear, same as he did on Darien Powers that time, "sat like a prat" and the horse didn't realise it was supposed to jump the fence. real shame.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
lol i bet alice calls him WFP at home lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

She did actually call him Will once or twice


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i love georgie spence


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

What's with all the christmas stuff on people's sigs?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's sunny and hot outside! Bugger off!!  The ONLY good thing about Christmas is Olympia and 2 days off work!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

LMAO so very odd bedroom talk just spung into my mind!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
lol i bet alice calls him WFP at home lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

or "Sir"...

*cracks up*


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

She just called him william maybe she is reading this !!!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Very influential XC... Pity Sacha withdrew Hyanie D'Aubrie, but well done to her on I've Been Dun!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

what a lovely stylish jockey Georgie Spence is. i am really envious.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Harsh, but true!!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

is there holes in that water splash?


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Just realised Polly was riding Sarah's Kincluny... What a shame...


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

I fell like someone is reading this thread!!

She just called him William.

If someone is then they have to use the word 'heffalump'  LOL


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Think there must be, there have been several who have pecked.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is there holes in that water splash? 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think Inonothing made a hole and left his overreach boot in it, they're tripping over that!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh dear, Bruno Bouvier can't count down from 10 in English!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

LOL!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is that the SJ ring that they jump through? It will be a right mess tomorrow with all those spectators stood on it!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

i have just got in and i see the list of also rans is now impressive. any bad things i need to know about


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh no, couldn't have been more committed, horse was just confused. such a shame.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

SJ is in main arena (where the hedges are), I think.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ok im back been eating and watching but couldnt multitask any further than that!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i have just got in and i see the list of also rans is now impressive. any bad things i need to know about 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't spoil it! BBC coverage is about 45 mins behind and some people aren't watching the results page! (I am though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

lucretia, it's caused problems all over the place tbh. the dreaded 1st mushroom has caused 2 horrible horse falls, both rolled over and were fine. Discovery Valley has caught out some really good ones too, Hope Street didn't look sound at all being led away after straddling the ditch and getting a bit stuck. FC and Moonfleet both didn't lock on to the rail out of Capability's, ran out, retired.


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

just as well you told me, tho i was surprised they were supposed to be live however i am talking about the pones that clearly went ages ago, what happened to oli ruth matheew wright daisy etc


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im suprised polly went for that


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

MW had a tantrum while his poor horse stood in shock after falling at the 1st mushroom.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

What a shame for Polly but I thought that horse was looking nervous even at Fence 2??   It kept running to the left...


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh this is the lady who is doing the diary for H&amp;H isnt it
good luck to her


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Dunauger is stunning!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

ok. dont suppose anyone has got wet?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Ruth - run out at brush part of Disco Valley.
Oli - run out at 2nd part Capability's.
MW - fall at shroom.
Daisy - straddled ditch at Disco Valley.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

God I hack faster than that!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ok. dont suppose anyone has got wet? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we haven't seen most of the brit retirees/eliminations and have been told nothing so we're pretty clueless.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha could you imagine if the next person catching her up!!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

this one might as well trot round


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

good luck tracey!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

nobody wet so far i think. we didn't see it all though, we had nice view of a tent being put up for about 30 minutes...
Tracy Garside has the handbrake on i think. Such a stunning horse. Jumping these big fences slowly makes them feel wider though!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oops i edited that above so it didnt make a lot of sense...oops


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

what might dunauger be qualifying for scottty? this is a four star....


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

LMAO.............Do you think they would yell 'coming through' as they galloped past!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think the horse wants to go faster!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

makes u realise how fast everyone else goes though doesnt it
at least tracy's brakes are working


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

isnt it to requalify for badders and a 4* next season, i have no idea just remember them saying earlier


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

**snigger** she went so far round then, I thought she had got lost!!!


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Wahey - horse wants to go for it!!


----------



## Nickijem (6 September 2008)

Well she didn't get overtaken - so well done her!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

lovely horse though


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

didn't Dunauger's brakes fail at Thirlestane or something? If so, i can see why she's keeping the handbrake on, if she lets him go she might not get him back!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah. i thought brakes had failed at the step down to house at 4!


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

I'm confused - what actually would she achieve by going that slowly?  Dont want to be negative, no way in my wildest dreams I would get to Burghley, just seemed a bit strange


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

This will be good!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

go the tweddler! this will piss round!


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

go nicola!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

llol i missed that did he just go up !?
haha its brilliantly cat like then!


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Lmao at that jump! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bless him


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Don't know..................They haven't started giving CLEAR ROUND rossetts have they???


----------



## Nickijem (6 September 2008)

Crikey this one is crossed with a gazelle!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

and if it gets round it will almost certainly leave them up tommorow


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm confused - what actually would she achieve by going that slowly?  Dont want to be negative, no way in my wildest dreams I would get to Burghley, just seemed a bit strange  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She got round clear, no injuries to horse or rider......just look at how many have been eliminated or retired and how many of them were really pushing.....surely safety is paramount in these conditions.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't know..................They haven't started giving CLEAR ROUND rossetts have they??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She got 20 penalties, so cant have been that


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[****] it has a pop!!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah
im chuffed for her to go clear even if it was slow. hope the horse is totally sound 2moro


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Well done Tracy and Dunauger, didn't tink they deserved 20pen at fence 4, didn't even present. She went though! Collected canter around a 4*, new thing? She had alot of critisism from Alice and Scottie though!

Well done Jeanette and Bob, hes such a grumpy s**te at home and hasn't run since Luhmuhlen.


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

did i see earlier on hre that rosie was inside the time?


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Well said T_K...


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

20? i thought that she was clear at the drop to house cos she didnt really present at the house...


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Woohoo!  Love this horse/gazelle


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm confused - what actually would she achieve by going that slowly?  Dont want to be negative, no way in my wildest dreams I would get to Burghley, just seemed a bit strange  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

well, completing clear, in spite of time penalties, is a MAJOR achievement.
if you're not sure of your brakes, you don't dare open them up too much, the consequences could be catastrophic. sometimes the big crowds, atmosphere etc can make the horse feel totally different to how it's felt before.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I'm confused - what actually would she achieve by going that slowly?  Dont want to be negative, no way in my wildest dreams I would get to Burghley, just seemed a bit strange  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She got round clear, no injuries to horse or rider......just look at how many have been eliminated or retired and how many of them were really pushing.....surely safety is paramount in these conditions. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She was given 20 penalties on the results page.   Yeah of course I realise about safety etc etc, have seen others do that today and dont blame them at all, but this was exceptionally so, Scottie thought so and his opinion is OK with me


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

What a great round! Well deserved 6th place


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
did i see earlier on hre that rosie was inside the time? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup


----------



## SilverSkye (6 September 2008)

Yep only her and Phillip Dutton within the time everyone else got penalties!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
20? i thought that she was clear at the drop to house cos she didnt really present at the house... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

good on her! rosiefan will be overcome and wasnt nicola tweddle fab


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i know its bad sportmanship but i dont want phillip to win 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i cant remember scores and dont wana look at results - is anoyone set to overtake him if they go clear inside time? MK maybe ? i cant remember


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Laura is on in 10 minutes...


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh im talking bull arent i because Lucy hasnt gone yet has she?


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

nice boy matt prior hope he gets round and dont worry jules there is still tam.....


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

He's on 50.2 jules89


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha yes i just had a senior moment like scottie just did


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Which HHOer is competing, what's her username? lol


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i know its bad sportmanship but i dont want phillip to win 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i cant remember scores and dont wana look at results - is anoyone set to overtake him if they go clear inside time? MK maybe ? i cant remember 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
If Lucy, William and Mary go clear they'll be ahead of him


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

perfect ground for old shaabreak and his dodgy old feet


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Which HHOer is competing, what's her username? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]
ElleSJ


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

do we think that andrew nicholson has now realised why ruth sold muschamp dangle legs impala......


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

ah right, what time, ten minutes?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i am amazed at how well they're jumping the rolex big-table to skinny thing. that looked absolutely HUGE and really difficult.
crap line to the brush in Disco valley from JB then. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i agree with Ian, i'd be waving my whip down their left side all the way in!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ah right, what time, ten minutes? 

[/ QUOTE ]
6


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i wonder if AN will keep the ride or try and get rid f it? IMO its kinda dangerous as it does dangle a lot...REwas very very lucky at badders not to have been squashed more severely


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ah right, what time, ten minutes? 

[/ QUOTE ]

In real time, not on the BBC. She starts at 1448. BBC is about 45 mins behind now.....what time is the coverage on until?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

78 - WULSTAN ROCK ON / Laura Shears


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

5


----------



## lizh (6 September 2008)

In tracey's defence - she has bought this horse from a youngster and hasn't ridden at this level before, so she's done well. 

The horse is really, really strong (I knew it as a youngster) and a couple of weeks ago at Thirlstane, got away from her, jumped over the strings off the course and piss*d off with her - I think I'd be careful too!!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i wonder if AN will keep the ride or try and get rid f it? IMO its kinda dangerous as it does dangle a lot...REwas very very lucky at badders not to have been squashed more severely 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think it should definitely compete at a lower level for a while...


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do we think that andrew nicholson has now realised why ruth sold muschamp dangle legs impala...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

oh yes, but he did fine on old dangle legs metronome, didn't he?!
difference is, metronome dangled his lower forelegs, MI dangles his whole legs like a spider!
amazing that he got a horse's foot stuck in the final arena fence 2 years running...


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

ok so she'll be on in about 50 minutes? 3.35?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

I like chill out bob, looks like a nice horse


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Almost as if they knew they weren't going to be live, Mary King is last to go at 1528....


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
In tracey's defence - she has bought this horse from a youngster and hasn't ridden at this level before, so she's done well. 

The horse is really, really strong (I knew it as a youngster) and a couple of weeks ago at Thirlstane, got away from her, jumped over the strings off the course and piss*d off with her - I think I'd be careful too!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Blimey... No wonder she was so careful! Fair deuce to her!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i worry about MI becoming another statistic in the sport for a rotational, i know the sport is dangerous etc but the horse hasnt seem to have learnt..


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

did she just squash a dog?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i hope so. the yappy things are annoying me now


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
In tracey's defence - she has bought this horse from a youngster and hasn't ridden at this level before, so she's done well. 

The horse is really, really strong (I knew it as a youngster) and a couple of weeks ago at Thirlstane, got away from her, jumped over the strings off the course and piss*d off with her - I think I'd be careful too!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah I see!  Thats the sort of thing I was wondering about, so thanks for the clarification  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I also knew I would get jumped on for asking the question  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but if you dont ask you never learn


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Kind of explains a lot.


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

If the BBC doesn't show Over to You's retirement ceremony I shall withhold my licence fee.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

I know what is the probability that that could happen kerilli, maybe we should put a bet on next yr x


----------



## Murphy88 (6 September 2008)

well i for one will be in tears when over to you comes in to ring tomorrrow! anyone else?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

I love this little horse.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
did she just squash a dog? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It bloody squeals everytime they go past! You think they would have moved it!!!


And since when was 15.1hh a pony?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 have I missed something?


----------



## mememe (6 September 2008)

Quick someone fill me in, have been at dorchester show all day and have only just switched on! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Whats been happening?


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

its great this one isnt it


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Shite coverage on BBC... Lots of of riders have withdrawn, retired or been eliminated on course... http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/08/


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

perhaps omeone might mention to tina that they have just been talking about little tigers embyo transfer so i dont think its a he.....


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)




----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

dramas! results page is on bdwp, please don't post spoilers on here though, the tv coverage is running well behind.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Ooooh, can we not post how Laura gets on???


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

i think the course is held in real life no scores have gone up for a bit. i hope not.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i think the course is held in real life no scores have gone up for a bit. i hope not. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I really hope not


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Matt 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Oh noooooo
Matt


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh no! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 That's a shame!


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

did matt have a gumshield in?!!


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I like chill out bob, looks like a nice horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very grumpy and hates humans. He got out of his field about 2 months ago and grazed himself really badly but has now recoverd well.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

drats, poor Matt, horse just didn't lock on, very naughty. he'll be gutted.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh my i didnt think matt would have had a problem at all! stride just wasnt there though was it


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

So many retiring!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

there is something going on with the live scores


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

joe rides black andy very well doesnt he considering how mad it is!!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

They haven't been updated for quite a while now...


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

Hope not....Andrew Nicholson on Armada was the next live score due to be put up


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh dear...fingers crossed everything is ok. i had a moment for caroline pratt this morning.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Have just texted a friend who's over there to see what's going on...


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

no live scores have gone up for a while and the tv is only 20 mins behind real life therefore course held oh dear.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Maybe the BBC have asked them to wait so they can catch up


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

have got a bad feeling about this


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t...


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

Ouch


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

cast in the water


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

oh god, poor Black Andy, didn't deserve that.


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh god!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Yikes that was a horrible fall


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

poor poor horsey 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I think he tripped on his other horses' overreach boot...


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Was he ok? They never said!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

that was horrible joe will hurt later. that footing seems dodgy to me. too many horses have done that think they should take note?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

They could be just fixing all of the take off and landing points as they seem to be getting a bit messy!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

the scoreboard works automatically its linked to the scorers computers


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

yes, they said horse was ok, just got cast.

Paul scarpered pretty quickly! hope his foot is ok


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Ingnore me..


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

ANs score is on the board now.


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Oh good poor horse. Yeah he did, looked pretty sore.


----------



## elliebean (6 September 2008)

Been updated now


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

I've just looked at the results!!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

its back again there must have been a hold though


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't see Laura's score yet..

[/ QUOTE ] 
The scores for a few riders before her aren't up yet either.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

just spoken to my mate who's there, no hold on the course, nothing awful's happened, Emily Gilruth just galloped past her...


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Laura is on the results board......


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Not good news on board


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yes, they said horse was ok, just got cast.

Paul scarpered pretty quickly! hope his foot is ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It was Joe Meyer, not Paul Tapner. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would recognise PT (see sig!!)


----------



## clairel (6 September 2008)

they are now!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Hope Laura's OK...


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

how come? Did she fall?


----------



## SilverSkye (6 September 2008)

Whats fence 25??


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
yes, they said horse was ok, just got cast.

Paul scarpered pretty quickly! hope his foot is ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It was Joe Meyer, not Paul Tapner. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would recognise PT (see sig!!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ahem, I thought you were lurking?


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Fingers crossed everythings ok


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

opps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 always connected red xc colours with paul 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*needs eyes testing*


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

hope JOE icetights his foot


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

OK, Laura has been taken off the timesheet......


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Laura had a fall at the mushrooms....no more scores have been posted afterwards. Hope she's ok


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

finally she gest off!! poor poor horsey


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

poor horse, looks pretty sore


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

I hope she is ok


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

ouch, poor lad looks very lame. definitely wasn't at the races today.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Why would they take her off the timesheet?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

KD horse looks sore, did something as went into the water


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

and oh dear, poor laura! fingers crossed her and horsey are ok!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

funny how karin was another rider who noticed her horse was lame within a stride or two.....


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Whats fence 25?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Coutt's Curve (the mushrooms).


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

karen donkers = well done top notch hope the horse is ok she knew something was wrong straight away


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i HATE those bloody mushrooms. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








horse-punishers. very nasty. i can feel a letter coming on...


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

to HH or to Mark Philips?


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Hope she's ok


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

theyve taken off a few horse s, 65-70. i dont want to look at results so they may have withdrawn but mmm i dont know?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Emily's time has been posted so the course must still be running.....


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Shaabrak is on course!!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

yes its running now but it wasnt


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
to HH or to Mark Philips? 

[/ QUOTE ]
or BE's safety committee, not sure. 
i honestly think someone is going to get squashed because they are an optical illusion for the horse.


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Ahem, I thought you were lurking?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhh, but matters of PT admiration are of utmost importance


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

does anyone know/heard if laura is ok?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

well, there wasn't a hold on the course, and my mate there said that nothing nasty's happened.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Still waiting for my friend to text me back... Hope she is


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i HATE those bloody mushrooms. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








horse-punishers. very nasty. i can feel a letter coming on... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

AN rode rather well then


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is this AN? They certainly have missed a few!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

God, Armada is such a classy horse. We all need one as good and honest as him!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah ... r we going to see fellow HHOer?


----------



## only_me (6 September 2008)

hope so


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

she's next but one I think on BBC


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

woo hoo sara good luck girl!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

tams on course apparantly according to times


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

ooh, i haven't seen one with a helicopter tail since good old King Boris!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

although as she has been taken off timesheet I wonder if she started....can you be eliminated before you start?


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

She is on the timesheet - eliminated


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Just read on Burghley web that Ballincoola is to go to Fergus Payne as a YR horse. Lucky boy! Poor Will but probably time to retire from top level I suppose and Will has plenty ready for 4* next year. Sorry off the point


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

?! what on earth could you do?! **** off the starter?! drugs would be disqualification


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

we should find out soon, as  next  on after sara squires.


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

No u withdraw if u don't start


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
although as she has been taken off timesheet I wonder if she started....can you be eliminated before you start? 

[/ QUOTE ]
But according to BDWP she was eliminated at fence 25?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just read on Burghley web that Ballincoola is to go to Fergus Payne as a YR horse. Lucky boy! Poor Will but probably time to retire from top level I suppose and Will has plenty ready for 4* next year. Sorry off the point 

[/ QUOTE ]

crikey, lucky FP.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I mean on the 'to go' timesheet, not the results one.....clerical error??


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah fergus's parents own it or something dont they? he mentionned it on his column in EWW 
there was a comment on HHO recently about someone moaning that the family has the money just to buy top hrses, but hey, if uve got the talent and the money i would be jealous! and yeah ballincoola has nothing to prove and will be a fabulous schoolmaster


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

here we go...


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Showing us her now yey


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

scores are  not getting updated as quickly ??


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

Yay !!
Laura


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

here's laura!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Laura great at the Leaf Pit.


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2008)

Howmany to go altogether? Anyone know what the highest number is? Horses are lurking by the gate waiting to come in!


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

EllieJS is on now !!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

90 with MK being the last though a few have withdrawn


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

OH MY G*D!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

oh ****
im gladd i missed that (again)
the saddle looked to land on her back


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

ouch..poor poor her!


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

S*IT !
Poor Girl 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Glad she's up and walking


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

oh noooooooooo.. what a shame !!!!!   poor laura.


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

that will be why there wasa delay then


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i love this horse i think a lot of him


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Horse went right on top of her but both fine


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Evil fence, glad they are both up


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2008)

They should take that first mushroom out now


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh god! Poor poor laura! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




That looked really sore, what a good horse though just standing there, even though her bridle was hanging off!
Great round until then, what a shame!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Right, i'm writing about those Effing mushrooms. anyone want to sign it? they're going to kill someone at this rate. very lucky that mare didn't break her neck. 
she was having such a great round too.


----------



## _April_ (6 September 2008)

Oh God that was nasty, thank God they are both ok.

Horses neck went right under it


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Shame as looked good up till then.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Very sure of itself this one.


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Oh god poor laura!!  That looked so painful she was so lucky to get away with that!  Those horrible sodding mushrooms!


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

Nasty bl00dy unfair fence (mushrooms)


----------



## Helen71 (6 September 2008)

Am i being soft, why are those mushrooms still in after too many horse falls there? I know it has jumped well with the majority but.....


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

OOOOO, s***. what a fall that was. she looks o.k and the horse. bloody mushrooms again!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Jesus Christ! Poor Laura!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

im so glad i missed most of that


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Oh no....shaabrack retired with a 20pen


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Put my name on it!


----------



## LauraBR (6 September 2008)

Very nasty fall, poor Laura. Was doing so well until then.

Horrible fence, all the horses who have gone down have done so in exactly the same way


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

eventerlad stop spoiling!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Right, i'm writing about those Effing mushrooms. anyone want to sign it? they're going to kill someone at this rate. very lucky that mare didn't break her neck. 
she was having such a great round too. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


have to agree,  think the landing area is bogged, and causing them to tip-up !!!!  but they do have an option of going a longer route there ??


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

I'll sign, why don't you do a poll on here?


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

are you all listening to the commentary on course in the background? wiesgesmar is on the floor


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Laura's horse is only 10... Blimey what a horse!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

that horsey jumped it no probs !!!! ????


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Put my name on it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
And mine!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

me too..i think. they havent jumped well at all have they


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2008)

And put my name on it too


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

i'll sign the petition too.  Someone's gonna get killed!


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

most eventers have a treeless saddle, I now no why, after seeing that....


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Wiegersmar didn't fall. She must have got off.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
They should take that first mushroom out now 

[/ QUOTE ]

How can they take the fence out at this stage??

There is the option of a long route.................


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

SORRY!! I will stop now, promise.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

yep, will do a poll, prob on Monday when more people are around.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

treeless saddles
if there is one that is similar to monoflap event saddles now i would totally go 4 it having read an article on it and seeing that fall.


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

if they are ging to telvise it like this they need to blank out the course commentary as they are all talking about lucy's fall already


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

If it's the horses are focusing on the side and misjudging the height causing them to fall, the why are they falling at the first mushroom, which is actually flat-ish? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Not disagreeing that there's something not right about it, but I would expect the second mushroom to cause the most problems.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Oooh, he didn't look very forward thinking at Disco Hollow, naughty boy.


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

gah only just got home from work so have missed loads!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 have i missed anything dramatic or anything? what time does it finish?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

the first mushroom is 10x worse than the 2nd for some reason, aanyone know if there is a true groundline?


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

they said when emily was going round that she fell


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think the course commentary said 'Lucy Wiegersma on the COURSE now' unless they are fortune tellers.


----------



## Clodagh (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
They should take that first mushroom out now 

[/ QUOTE ]

How can they take the fence out at this stage??

There is the option of a long route................. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fair point, riders should use their noggins then


----------



## Murphy3 (6 September 2008)

I've been lurking here but have to join in with Kerilli re mushrooms - the only place for them is the bottom of someone's garden.  I've seen mushrooms on courses before and thought they were puzzling to the human eye so god knows what horses make of them.


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

M.K has just brought one out, the Barnsby treeless event saddle, good idea, as that fall with the saddle would have been more painfull


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If it's the horses are focusing on the side and misjudging the height causing them to fall, the why are they falling at the first mushroom, which is actually flat-ish? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Not disagreeing that there's something not right about it, but I would expect the second mushroom to cause the most problems. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmm, it still slopes, and i think the horses judge the height from the part beside the flags. plus it's downhill, horses just aren't quite jumping high enough and being really punished for it. it caused a lot of nasty falls last year too, all in the same style as these.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Lucy went AFTER Emily!!!!


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

oh no lucy out!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

lol so lucy didnt fall...after all that haha


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

I have to say, i'm not entirely happy with how the XC has ridden today, does anybody else feel the same?  It just seems to be taking a lot of horses and riders out.


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Right, i'm writing about those Effing mushrooms. anyone want to sign it? they're going to kill someone at this rate. very lucky that mare didn't break her neck. 
she was having such a great round too. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]
have to agree,  think the landing area is bogged, and causing them to tip-up !!!!  but they do have an option of going a longer route there ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's not just the landing, the horses all seem to mis-judge how high it is and not get high enough. The landing just finishes them off when their balance has gone.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

i think a lot of unknown riders have ridden better than some of the pros! the poor boy that had a fall at the rails rode amazingly
the lady on the dun who rode slowly was actually very good even though slow


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

I'm gussing the ditch gives the horses a better ground line.  Plus the 2nd one is on flatter ground.  Think the slope runs them more into the bottom of the 1st one.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

ZP up next on her second horse !!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
the first mushroom is 10x worse than the 2nd for some reason, aanyone know if there is a true groundline? 

[/ QUOTE ]
only the edge of the ditch, which is quite close to the mushroom.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

this will be interesting to see if she copes...not a fan of ZP sorry


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Wooooooo, just looked at the leaderboard!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

groundline on the 1st one i mean, sorry


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

uh !1 OH...we got a new leader just taken a peek at the results,Whhhooohoooooo, cant wait to  see there round !!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

there is only one Tam.... sucked in BE selectors!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

hoping that tam and IM cavvy do well fingers are xed


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Zara has been taken off the 'to go' sheet too.


----------



## SilverSkye (6 September 2008)

Going off bdwp 6 horses eliminated at those bloody mushrooms!!!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Well shes going round now anyway on tv lol


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
groundline on the 1st one i mean, sorry 

[/ QUOTE ]
yep, that's what i meant. i agree that the slope runs them in a bit deep too.

Woooohooooo leaderboard!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

ok guys please stop spoiling


----------



## FFF (6 September 2008)

Is there anywhere with up to date results?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

She'll be sore tonight


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hmm, it still slopes, and i think the horses judge the height from the part beside the flags. plus it's downhill, horses just aren't quite jumping high enough and being really punished for it. it caused a lot of nasty falls last year too, all in the same style as these. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I understand what your saying, but the second mushroom has a difference of about 1ft from the sides to the middle, surely if that was the biggest factor then that one would be the biggest problem. I think the biggest factors are tired horses going downhill with a pretty poor take off. 
Although I agree I hate those mushrooms, most horses find them confusing.


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

zara off at mushrooms!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Another one down at the mushrooms...


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz...........another bites the dust !!!!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

kerilli's letter now in capitals?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

and AGAIN...............


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Oh god and another one.  Horse looked very shaken up.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is that blood running down his back leg?


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

OMG!! Not another at the bloody mushrooms!!! Poor Zara!!


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

O NO... the bloody mushrooms again..... poor Z.P


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

[****] Zara doesn't look too good on that fall.  Nasty. 

Can anyone tell me what happened to Shaabrak - missed it while in the shower.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

RIGHT, those effing effing mushrooms should be BANNED. another one doesn't get quite high enough and has a horrific fall. poor Zara.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

bl00dy hell another to come a cropper
that fence should be out. no question ne more. BE does not need those statistics marring the sport


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

poor zara!
Yes, noone has jumped it great, so take the damn thing out!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Shaabrak did the same at Moonfleet and FC, didn't lock on to rail out of Capability's Cutting.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

aqnd i thought ZP was riding well for once, that was a shame sorry zara


----------



## Eventerlad15 (6 September 2008)

Trow the mushrooms away, everyone goes so well untill then, but then have their chances ruined


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

SKYE - your horse in the sig looks like ANs lord killihurst!


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

Lucy had a stop at some rails and then retired..Shabrack didn't really look to get into his stride..sticky through 1st part of the course.


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

shabraak ran out at the second part of capabilities, so lucy retired! Poor zara and ardfield magic star!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

I think the mushrooms will go.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Didn't lock on to rail out of Capability's Cutting - Retired after it.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and that goose is dodgy. or at least the ground is


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
kerilli's letter now in capitals? 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEP, IN 36 point.

i am going to start it "are you waiting for someone to DIE...?"


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

MK is gna have the worse of the weather like in HK!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

I thought that Adfield magic star look full of running as well!!!! So I didnt think it happened because it was tired


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

fitting beginning, k!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

i hope MK showjumps that effing mushroom. and then someone takes some petrol and torches it.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
kerilli's letter now in capitals? 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEP, IN 36 point.

i am going to start it "are you waiting for someone to DIE...?" 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're going to pull your punches then!!!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

i cant wait to see Tam, i am so over excited about this


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Anna Warneke lovely through Disco Valley. really classy.


----------



## iluvhunting (6 September 2008)

What good is it writing a letter after the competion has finished, like they are gong to take any notice of you


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

at least BE has sorted out the flags! one small thing to focus on


----------



## Nickijem (6 September 2008)

IS there an alternative to jumping that first mushroom does anyone know?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

commentator has just said someone's on the floor, while AW going round, did anyone hear who it was?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

So they bear it in mind in the future


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

How come the back ground commentry only just announced ZP fall @ Mushroom??


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Like I said, I think it will be taken out anyway. And at least all of the riders who fell will be complaining....


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

Yeah there is, there's a long way. A couple have done it.


----------



## Emma123 (6 September 2008)

There goes another one


----------



## Eira (6 September 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooo



not another 
	
	
		
		
	


	




put my name on that petition


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Well you could bloody see that sodding coming couldn't you!!  That horse should have been flipping pulled up!!!!!


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

bloody hell those blooming mushrooms!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yeah there is a super super long route
and OMG thecommentry at burghley is really annoying me!!
oh my GOD even I AM GNA WRITE A LETTER NOW THIS IS SHOCKING

this is amazing that everyone has got up. im sick to my stomach


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

omg !!!!!!  horrible fall yet again....where is this petion again ??


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[****] that must have hurt, hope she is O.K.


----------



## nic85 (6 September 2008)

someone else just fell at mushrooms!!


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

oh FFS!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




That horse looked lame, but at least both are up and walking!


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

they ave edited so they can leave mary and WFP til the end


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

and again, another fall at the mushroom.....


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
SKYE - your horse in the sig looks like ANs lord killihurst! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

she does actually! never really noticed before!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

There is more thna one rider on course at a time but BBC is showing each round so obv Zara fell while Anna was earlier on the course!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

they will take notice, because enough of us will sign it, i think. and they are supposed to be taking SAFETY really seriously.
putting horses on the floor is NOT the aim of the sport. that fence is a FAILURE, it's happened before (anyone else remember the Barbour Zip?).


----------



## HarrieC (6 September 2008)

OMG another one! that was awful!

Here goes Tam!!


----------



## gloster_image (6 September 2008)

Yeh but that was utterly rider error.  That horse was knackered and should have long been pulled up before the mushrooms.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]













How come the back ground commentry only just announced ZP fall @ Mushroom?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

cos the beeb has boogered up


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

bless the arab prince


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Woooo! Just looked at the leaderboard again, mary's 2nd time has been posted


----------



## missshell (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeh but that was utterly rider error.  That horse was knackered and should have long been pulled up before the mushrooms. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

Tam looks fab.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
they ave edited so they can leave mary and WFP til the end 

[/ QUOTE ]


eh ??   no this is the running order !!!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

agreed twinkle bee should have been pulled up, that was rider error
tamorillo is a superstar i so hope hes clear
please noone sspoil even though it kinda already has! lol


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

i am completely biased but look at that pony go!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

again WFP is showing mark phillips how the course was deemed to be jumped


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

i thought the alternative was at the 2nd mushroom  fence?


----------



## Murphy3 (6 September 2008)

A case for pulling up - the horse was out on its feet at Capabilities


----------



## Gucci_b (6 September 2008)

W.F.P is riding with a neck strap... Do you think he's ready for the mushroom jump!!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There is more than one rider on course at a time but BBC is showing each round so obv Zara fell while Anna was earlier on the course! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

true, but a lot of the other fallers weren't.

lovely to see one going round in a snaffle without a martingale. GO TAM.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

look william is moving his stick from side to side


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

haha he always rides with one
mushroom fence does have a complete alternative weve seen a young rider take it earlier on, one of scotties pupils. olivia haddow i believe/remember


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

tam often wears a neck strap


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
W.F.P is riding with a neck strap... Do you think he's ready for the mushroom jump!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

he always does! (and if there's anyone who isn't likely to need one, it's him!)


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

hehe my ponies go in snaffles without martingales


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE LAST 2 FENCES!?!? bbc u are so very annoying


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Is it just me or have all of the horses who fell been attempting to jump the side of the mushroom, looking at WFP go perfectly over the middle then made me think!

HAHA BBC!! You idiots!!!!!


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

brilliant through  the dreaded mushrooms !!!!

fantastic  round !!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

And we can't see Tam fininsh..........WHY?????


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

Classy, clever riding.  

WFP - we bow before you


----------



## Helen71 (6 September 2008)

The mushrooms are causing a serious problem and i know we are near the end now but i think that option should have been removed earlier in the day, how many chances can there be before someone gets seriously hurt. Indeed some may be due to rider error or tired horses, but then why aren't the officials pulling up the people with dangerous riding or seriously tired horses. I have not enjoyed watching those horse falls, not that anyone would, but it is terrifying.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yep. WFP deserves an MBE more so than ZP IMO 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *runs and hides from confontation*


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

this horse is a proper jumper, i did it at a three day once.


----------



## chestnut cob (6 September 2008)

Is it just me that only saw about half of WFP's round before they put up the scores?!


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

ZP got an MBE???? WTF??!!!! She's just a royal with money to buy good horses IMO *runs away to join jules89*


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

NO you were not alone.....................[****] BBC are crap.


----------



## librauk (6 September 2008)

sensible rider with the conditions as they are now, going for a steady clear !!


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

and she got some large portrait done which is for sportspeople who "push the boundaries in their chosen sport"


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 September 2008)

None of Zaras horses are easy, and Toytown was a bargain if I remember correctley. To ride at this level and win you need talent and dedication not money


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)




----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it just me or have all of the horses who fell been attempting to jump the side of the mushroom, looking at WFP go perfectly over the middle then made me think!

[/ QUOTE ]

no, i think they were jumping in the middle, mostly. not much room to go to the side tbh.
vile fence. vile.
i've jumped mushrooms in a line, and that's fine, the horse can judge it. but the rugby ball fence at A-le-W has the same problem imho.

she was smart, a big setting up and a big "HUP" at the first shroom! only horse all day to give it any air imho!


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

zara took toytown from novice to 4* she hardly bought success!


----------



## Halfstep (6 September 2008)

I'm sorry but lets not forget that Zara Phillips was World and European champion.  She's one of the most successful international riders ever.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Who'll be next? Katie Price??


----------



## chestnut cob (6 September 2008)

Gutted that I didn't get to see the end, love Tamarillo


----------



## Maesfen (6 September 2008)

I'll be the only one who thinks the sloping ground down towards the first mushroom and the increasing bad ground is the main culprit then?  
If those mushrooms were earlier on the course and on the flat, they wouldn't have caused half as much a problem I think but isn't that what XC riding is all about, taking into account the conditions and the sighting of the fences?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

Has war broken out? I keep hearing jets and helicopters flying over very low!


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
None of Zaras horses are easy, and Toytown was a bargain if I remember correctley. To ride at this level and win you need talent and dedication not money 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm, yep you do need talent and dedication, but money is prime ingredient to horsey success IMO.

Come on Mary King


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

agreed zara has done amazingly well with toytown as he is by no means an easy horse and she came 2nd in her first 4* and won back to back euopean and world titles only done a few times but at the same time she has not "pushed the boundaries" as much as say mary king who has been to 5 olympics, or WFP who is a maestro etc
i just feel as much as toytown has given her a taste of this success she has not proved herself enough on other horses to be determined an MBE or such other prolific prizes. sorry
yes shes down to earth but i think the media play too much on her profile (yes i know shes attracted an audience for the sport which is great) but she doesnt work any harder than any other top riders...!?
sorry if this offends, it is just my opinion.


----------



## Murphy3 (6 September 2008)

Is Mary's saddle green or am I starting to hallucinate??


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 She's just a royal with money to buy good horses 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Nothing to do with her ability as a rider then. I like ZP, it's not her fault she's royal, she is only trying to do well at a sport she loves. She could of remained a high profile party girl like some of the other "wasters" in this country.
It really annoys me that she comes under so much scrutiny for something she had no control over.


----------



## lucretia (6 September 2008)

yes i agree. its the terrain rather than the mushroom itself after all the second one jumped fine


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

toytown cost 20k i believ


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

yes its a bates extreeme saddle, is this the treeless one we were talking about earlier?


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

has mary got a green saddle? or am i just seeing things


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
None of Zaras horses are easy, and Toytown was a bargain if I remember correctley. To ride at this level and win you need talent and dedication not money 

[/ QUOTE ]
hmm, Toytown wasn't a bargain. i know word went around that he'd been bought for £3k, but iirc when LG did her article for HH this spring the real price came out.
ZP is very good, it's not all nepotism. i wouldn't mind having her father as a free trainer all the time, but she's a seriously good jockey, if a bit chancy xc sometimes imho.


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

She has a green seat saver I think.


And I'm sure ZP didn't train and bring on her horses by herself....


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Mary's saddle green or am I starting to hallucinate?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Think it's a seat cover?

Well done Mary


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

**cough** see my ealier post............. [ QUOTE ]
I'm guessing the ditch gives the horses a better ground line.  *Plus the 2nd one is on flatter ground. Think the slope runs them more into the bottom of the 1st one. * 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## B_2_B (6 September 2008)

great round Mary


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

No IT IS GREEN


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

its a bates extreeme saddle!!! read above


----------



## hotellie (6 September 2008)

oo this is quite a long post...will it be on top forum posts???


----------



## Murphy3 (6 September 2008)

Mary King - proof that women just get better with age!


----------



## kirstyhen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'll be the only one who thinks the sloping ground down towards the first mushroom and the increasing bad ground is the main culprit then?  
If those mushrooms were earlier on the course and on the flat, they wouldn't have caused half as much a problem I think but isn't that what XC riding is all about, taking into account the conditions and the sighting of the fences? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I was trying to say earlier!


----------



## Hels_Bels (6 September 2008)

someone want to tell me what happened to oliver townend?


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

lets hope so then maybe mark phillips will read it and see about the mushrooms


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

Mary's saddle is a Bates Xtreem with a green seat. they'll do whatever colour you want. Pink, anyone?
I agree that the slope and slipperyness contribute to the first shroom being so punishing, but the fact is that a lot of very good horses, who didn't look tired, had horrible falls at it.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

It's this (but with green to match her colours).


----------



## hellsdarkrose (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yes i agree. its the terrain rather than the mushroom itself after all the second one jumped fine 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree as well.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Bates???  I thought she rode in a Barnsby...........No?


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

OT was clear until Capability's Cutting when FC ran out to the right and he retired.


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

they are showing WFP last fences now


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
its a bates extreeme saddle!!! read above 

[/ QUOTE ]

Still sure its a BARNSBY XTREEM!!!


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bates???  I thought she rode in a Barnsby...........No? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oops. you're right, i meant Barnsby! sorry.


----------



## jules89 (6 September 2008)

sorry 

right all im off now to drive back to my mums in the rain
thanks 4 ur company


----------



## DiablosGold (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
No IT IS GREEN 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Wow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Wonder if they do them in burgundy...


----------



## skye123 (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's this (but with green to match her colours).







[/ QUOTE ]

i like it


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

So, i count 5 horrible falls at the vile mushroom. Can anyone remember how many it caused last year? I remember 2 clearly, Clea Phillips and the American girl. Any others?
It was at the top of the slope last year iirc, not approached so downhill.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2008)

Think unless you are MK they only come in BLUE!!!











ETA  *nope - they have blue, green or red options!!!!*


----------



## Maesfen (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
**cough** see my ealier post............. [ QUOTE ]
I'm guessing the ditch gives the horses a better ground line.  *Plus the 2nd one is on flatter ground. Think the slope runs them more into the bottom of the 1st one. * 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, didn't see that, have missed half the posts, but I did see the 'uproar' ones, so apologies to you, I thought I'd get a slating for thinking it was a very clever course especially in those conditions!  Having been there yesterday, I was very surprised it continued but the course rode fantastically; I do hope Badminton learns from this.
It'll be interesting to see how many get through the vetting tomorrow.


----------



## Flame_ (6 September 2008)

I'm sure Oli Townend fell at that mushroom last year


----------



## sammule (6 September 2008)

yes he did fall off there


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2008)

KVS, i think you're right actually. thanks.


----------



## Murphy3 (6 September 2008)

Definitely send mushrooms to the shredder - I'll join your petition.  

Off to see my own horses and tell them what life could be like for them at the top (as if they care).  Thanks for the commentary y'all.


----------



## sammule (6 September 2008)

I have a barnsby xtreme and it does come in a range of colours. I have it in blue but was offered red, green, and black


----------



## DollyPentreath (6 September 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to Laura and Connie, I've just seen the results. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Are they ok?


----------



## carys220 (6 September 2008)

They fell at the mushrooms, was anasty fall but they both look to be ok...


----------



## Nic74 (6 September 2008)

The mushrooms were awful, I missed the beginning but I saw 3 falls there in all, twice a horse rolled onto the rider and the 3rd time I couldn't really tell but she looked quite badly hurt, although she did walk away in the end. There was also a nasty fall when a horse tripped and got cast and was thrashing around with the rider trapped, he looked like he got a few kicks off the horse thrashing around but he got himself free and both were fine.


----------



## tiggs (6 September 2008)

Last sentence in H&amp;H report: Mark Phillips confirmed the mushrooms will be scrapped next year
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/burghley0...ews_267220.html


----------



## Coffee_Bean (6 September 2008)

SH*T!!!!!!!! Forgot that was on 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Anywhere I can watch highlights/the whole thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

Highlights should be on BBC tomorrow before the showjumping C_B.


----------



## CastleMouse (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
SH*T!!!!!!!! Forgot that was on 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Anywhere I can watch highlights/the whole thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank bloody God!!!!


----------

